# Speech Countdown Timer



## dsal (Jan 11, 2021)

dsal submitted a new resource:

Speech Countdown Timer - Free speech timer with dockable control panel.



> This is a countdown timer that takes user input in minutes from a control panel and starts a countdown clock. It can be customized with basic knowledge of HTML, JavaScript, and CSS . The BroadcastChannel API was used for communication between the control panel and browser layer.
> 
> Download the Zip file and unzip it.
> send.html is the control panel file.
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## iammagicmike (Feb 15, 2021)

holy crap, this was SUPER easy to set up! thank you


----------



## Social_Blazer (Mar 17, 2021)

OK, but in fact it will be easier to open the browser in OBS and find the online timer there


----------



## M.Kortsen (Mar 22, 2021)

Very envious, because this is specifically what I need for Zoom, but I'm using a Mac. 
Currently running Smart Countdown Timer as a separate application and using Window Capture to bring it in. Which is not _that_ hard; the hardest part was finding a timer app I liked.


----------



## Joluje (Jun 20, 2021)

It would be great if the current time would be written in a txt. document.


----------

